# pics of us with our dogs!!!!



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all, i would love to see pics of members doing whatever with their dogs, weather it be sports or just recreation or kicking back (ok... their can be photos of dogs by themselves too LOL).

I'll start:


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are a few.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

These are from facebook so I'm not certain how well they'll show up for people who aren't my "friends", but here ya go!

Walking at a local nature preserve with a friend.









Same park in the springtime.









This one is incredibly unflattering but I love it anyway. ;p She's so happy. 









Aaaand, I guess why not one more


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> These are from facebook so I'm not certain how well they'll show up for people who aren't my "friends", but here ya go!
> 
> Walking at a local nature preserve with a friend.
> 
> ...


i love sydney, she looks alot like a JRT, she looks almost exactly like a JRT/beagle mix that a friend of mine used ot have.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

juliemule your dogs are also awesome!!!i love watching mals work


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> i love sydney, she looks alot like a JRT, she looks almost exactly like a JRT/beagle mix that a friend of mine used ot have.


Yeah, that seems pretty likely her mix IMO. Maybe rat terrier instead of JRT since she's got a pretty long muzzle and is so lanky, but definitely one of those two. She sometimes vocalizes similar to a beagle as well, though I don't see as much in her physically. For a long time EVERYBODY would ask if she was a cattle dog mix but that seems *really* unlikely to me. I think the ticking just throws people off. ;p


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes I agree beagle rat terrier or some othe bound (some ppl don't know that hounds can have 'ticking' too) more common then heelers can, they 'can' but it's not as common as some hound breeds, maybe she has blue tick in her


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Yes I agree beagle rat terrier or some othe bound (some ppl don't know that hounds can have 'ticking' too) more common then heelers can, they 'can' but it's not as common as some hound breeds, maybe she has blue tick in her


Nah, people say that a lot too but they are WAY too big. Beagles can have heavy ticking too. From the little reading I've done on the subject, it appears that the ticking is more common in working dogs than show bred dogs because they breed for solid white feet in the show ring. Or something like that.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's some recent ones of the Lukester and I.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy and I .... I am always the one behind the camera ..... not any others to share 











I had to share my childhood terrier mix ... I am the oldest Kid on the right with her hand on the dog ... of course! ... about 51 years ago! Lol!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

With our agility instructors.









Kisses.









Playing disc.









Learning a silly trick.









Posed.









At obedience class.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yay for unflattering pictures!








He noms mah face 8D








I squueeezzeeee his neck 








He cccrruuusshhess my body D:


There's at least one of me and Aleu somewhere. Just need to find it. None of Troubles and I, as he seems to hate pictures as much as me.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Aww, everyone's pictures are great!



















I realized I have practically no pictures of Gypsy and I!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

First family photo.









Introducing Denali to snow. It was July in Colorado.









Last October, the day after we adopted Kaytu









Hiking


















Sit down. Then you can have the llama leg.









Skijoring for the first time









I love this series of pics when we were warming up for our run.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My boyfriend just got a nice new camera, so I have demanded at some point to have pictures taken with each of the dogs because really, all I have are photos that are forever old. Shammy is like 8 months old in the photo of us together. Other than Elsa, some of these are like three to five years old. I'm a bad mimi, mostly only have photos of just them.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

^I love your hair in every one of those pictures!


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't usually do this, but... I guess I can post a few.









Most recent picture of Conker and I, in front of some sort of BMW. I look like a scrawny guy in this picture. (I am neither a guy nor scrawny)









The only picture that I know of with me and one of the Girls. This was when Juneau had a tooth extracted and wanted to do nothing but lay in my lap and be pet.

The rest are from when I lived in St. Louis. I don't live there anymore.


















Cool Shiba is cool.









Getting something off the bottom of one of puppy Conker's paws.









In the snow, in the middle of the night.




















Enough with the lamest pictures ever, here's something cute to make this post worthwhile.









Gotta love little brothers. These two are prettymuch best friends.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> Here's some recent ones of the Lukester and I.


I love Danes!!! They are so ppl like  Luke is adorable .


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sibe said:


> ^I love your hair in every one of those pictures!


Thanks! Ever changing over here.


----------



## LolaBaby (Jun 25, 2012)

[/IMG]

^^ our 'family picture' 

& Lola & I 







[/IMG]


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> Here's some recent ones of the Lukester and I.


This picture is so funny. It looks like he is doing half play bow and... half I don't know.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Most of the photos of me and my dogs are of me in the ring with my dogs, or win photos, don't have much else cause I am also one of those that is usually behind the camera. 

Here are a few though

BB and me in the ring at Greenville, SC last year










BB and me when I first got her at 4 months old, not the best hair day lol. 










Me with JC, at a bulldog specialty a few years ago










Yeah I know my back is turned, but had to put this one as this is how Kira got her first major.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Slartibartfast said:


> This picture is so funny. It looks like he is doing half play bow and... half I don't know.


LOL he was just about to go down into his "rollies". He LOVES to roll in the grass 



dogdragoness said:


> I love Danes!!! They are so ppl like  Luke is adorable .


 Thank you  He is definitely the most human like dog I've ever met. In fact, he doesn't quite like to be called a dog at all


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dad and Eddee .... and Eddee and I .... No one ever gets me smiling! UUUUgh! Lol!  So ..... I took one of myself! Hahaha!


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I don't think I have a single photo of me with either of my dogs. HOW DID THIS HAPPEN?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I only have the one, I'll have to make OH take some lol, lord knows I've lost count on how many I have taken of him LMBO


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Bath Time


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

had to bring the PBR hat because my friend and i were going on a dive bar tour, so i had to look proper. my bff was waiting patiently when i came home. 









AND








and


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Awwwww so many good pics of everyone's dogs .


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

The day we took him home from the pound.








six months later...


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are some that were taken over the past weekend at lure coursing.









Waiting for his turn.








Preparing for the release.








Tally Ho! (I look stupid in this one)









Juneau waiting for her turn.








Getting amped up.








Preparing for the release.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> Here's some recent ones of the Lukester and I.


HE´s BEAUTIFUL!!! I´ve just fallen head over heels with him!!  Seriously,he´s stunning


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont have many,I´m usually the one taking the pics! lol.
In these,Milo and Bella are only a couple of months old,so I´ll have to get some new ones:








Milo & Me <3









Bella with my Husband (he did shave later that day! lol) and Milo & me 









Milo & me about a month ago


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm also ALWAYS the one behind the camera.. but I have a few older ones, and some with me and some with hubby





































.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some of me and the dogs


























Funny how most of our "family" shots are taken in winter...


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are some pics of Hallie and I. 
This dog is everything to me. 

Most recent-









Sleepy girl-









This is old, but oh well-









One of my favorite pics of us-









She's a big Beagle, and you can tell in this pic-


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I have no recent pictures of me with Kuma, I'm always the one behind the camera, so all of these are from Kuma's first year, lol.



















One of my very rare straight hair days


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Gina_1978 said:


> HE´s BEAUTIFUL!!! I´ve just fallen head over heels with him!!  Seriously,he´s stunning


Thank you so much


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Two summers ago:









This was also about two years ago now:


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

GF with the dog


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Purebred Attention Hound


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Had some pictures taken with Dreizehn this past winter. The place had so many squirrels so he looked super alert the whole time but not particularly friendly.
















Me and Ruthie playing in the flowers :]


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Had some pictures taken with Dreizehn this past winter. The place had so many squirrels so he looked super alert the whole time but not particularly friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG!! Batman! awesomeness! Dreizehn is an awesome name for a dog too.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm usually the one behind the camera. This is Hamilton and me the day I brought him home...


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

I love everyone's pictures!! I have zero pictures of me with my dogs.  I have a hard enough time getting pictures of the dogs by themselves...


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Roux, as a puppy, chilling on my lap


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Me and Roux...
just to provide some perspective of size


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

HA! Found it!











I just realized it looks like I'm choking her ^-^' heh, naw, getting her to hold still is a challenge though.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Rocket Dog


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

My friend the alt.model Aadie Lee with her canine companion


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Well finally an updated and most recent pic of me with my boys camping this past weekend. Its not that great, but meh..atleast Thumper attempted to be photogenic. We were at our annual campout/poker rally and there were a bunch of noisy ATV's ripping around and Cash was a bit aloof.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm the one always behind the camera. I found 4 photos with me in them, but not all of me.









First day I took Auriel to the park.









I was hoping for a photo of Auriel and I that could be used as an avatar. She never looked up at the camera.









Auriel's first bath. My daughter took the photo.









Laying in my arms. I held the camera over us and tried to get me in it too but my arm isn't long enough.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome!!! Don't be shy, guys  @hallowheaven hey that doesn't count... You blotted out your pic lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> @hallowheaven hey that doesn't count... You blotted out your pic lol


Heh. ^u^'
That picture was taken a few years ago and I did that as soon as it hit the internet. My big fat body is fine, but the face has to go.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I barely have any of my and Jubel. Best I can find are two from the beach around labor day of 2010. 

Jubel using me as a bed while I read a book









Loving on my Mommy


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Conker and I on a recent hike, taking a break in the shade.


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome pics everyone!! Here are a few of us with Tsavo:

Family before a 5 mile race (dog and boys didnt run):









Here he is with the kids in the woods at the dog park:









And with me walking on a trail:


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah all of these are so old. '
Need to get some updated ones badly!
Anyway me, my dog, and my cat :wave:


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i love yhid threasd its awesome!!!!! so many great pics of us with our dogs!!!! i will try to get some more now that i have more time do to no lomnger having a job right now


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I Haz updated one! 







Taken a few days ago. hehe


----------



## synm26 (Jul 26, 2012)

We love to smile! now to get one where we are both smiling is a issue....either i am and he isnt while i try to take the pic or he is smling cuz he is trying to lick my face and i am trying to escape lol


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's Ace and me on vacation. See how obnoxious he is?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Losech said:


> Conker and I on a recent hike, taking a break in the shade.


I see bare feet, did you just take your shoes off to give your feet a breather or are you one that likes to hike bare footed, I haven't done that since I was 10.... If that's the case, kudos to you!!!!!

@Hallowheaven LMBO I managed to post myself & I am thr most in photogenic human being out there.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I see bare feet, did you just take your shoes off to give your feet a breather or are you one that likes to hike bare footed, I haven't done that since I was 10.... If that's the case, kudos to you!!!!!


Yep, I hike barefoot. Walk, jog, and do everything else (within legality) barefoot as well. If you look at the very left corner of the picture, you can see a strip of orange and a green carabiner. The orange belongs to my "shoes" which I bring along just in case I happen upon a really rough part of the trail, or I decide to hike longer than I thought I would. Around town, I carry a pair of flipflops or my Vibrams in my pocket that I can slip on if I decide to go into a shop, or when I'm walking on a particularly nasty sidewalk.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss and I enjoying a nap









Me and the Butter Bean









Heeling with the Mogwai









Win pic from Wesson's first show









Have to include the husband!

With Strauss









And Mahler!









Jon with baby Mogwai









The Smidge!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

awesome, Xeph!!! your pics are always good!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

One from our new fenced in back yard.  She really doesn't look pleased at all, does she? haha


----------



## xoxJewelz (Aug 6, 2012)

The day I got my little coop coop...








Another couple days later... 








Now my almost grown up handsome cooper and I






(sorry about it being sideways)


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Me with Kimma and Pentti, winter 2010:









Taking a break during a walk, summer 2011:









I don't even know, last January:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been sick since last Friday with the general "it's fall time and your sinuses are going to attack you" stuff. Snuffly, exhausted, coughing, sneezing, blech! It hit me harder than usual and this morning was the first time I've really been out of the house in a week. Took a bike ride to the park with Kaytu. We were the only ones there but hung out for a while before heading back home. 3 mile bike ride was wonderful! Short but just what I needed.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm usually the one behind the camera so I only have a few of the dogs _and_ I...








My team and I at a race last winter.









Jazz and I having a heart to heart after a training run last fall.









Another race last winter. 









Cougar and I at a "photo shoot" with a friend last winter. She was less than thrilled about being kissed by mom... XD








"Ewww, mom, that's gross!"


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Must admit, Jazz is my favorite. Precious!


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## DCMoose48 (Jul 23, 2012)

This is Toni and I sometime late last year before I actually adopted her. I started volunteering with a rescue group last summer and we quickly grew attached to each other. I moved in February so I could adopt her. The pic was taken by a pro pet photographer who donates his time to local rescues.


----------

